# Talk about THRIFTY!!



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Could there be ANYTHING better than walking into a thrift store and finding an aluminum Orvis Superfine rod tube (albeit scratched up a bit) for only $4.97? How about opening it up to find a pristine Orvis Superfine 7'6" 1wt 1 3/8 oz inside? BONUS! I SEARCHED that store for the reel that should have been on it.... I'll be checking back more often.

I think this is a sign that the winter is going to be long and brutal....


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW! You may need to play the lottery this evening! That is quite a find. I'm jealous.
Merf


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW!!!! That is crazy!!!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

You HAD to luck out & benefit from a relationship gone bad!! That's the only explanation I can think of, but I also agree that you need to play the lottery.
Mike


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

It doesn't look like the newer ones...it has rings to hold a reel on...I guess they pinch the cork. It also appears to be "unfinished graphite"...which looks pretty darn cool to me. The thing is ultra light. I need to find a little reel to put on it. If I do find such a reel, this bad boy is headed to Tennessee with me this summer.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Best luck I've ever heard of! I need to pay more attention to used rod tubes....


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve you sure had luck on your side. That is the original Supefine 1wt. I have one and love it, a great rod indeed. Get an Orvis Silver Label 1wt line, and a reel to balance and you'll have a good setup. Don't worry too much about the rings pinching the cork, all you have to do is snug them up on the reel foot a bit.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

nice find. for a reel, I have one of these little buggers. I paid $80 for it a few years ago, they went up in price. mine sits on my desk. but theyre great little toys.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Forbes-...ultDomain_0&hash=item43aa042f8e#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Outside of my wife's engagement ring, this is the best $5 I've ever spent.  J/K!! Thanks for the tip on the reel Patricio. I may look into that as money allows, but I also have an offering of a used Abel TR light for about the same money. Decisions Decisions....


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds like a deal my father-in-law would get!

I'll give you $10 right now! Imagine how happy your wife would be that you doubled your money by purchasing fly fishing gear?!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

SweetFeet said:


> Sounds like a deal my father-in-law would get!
> 
> I'll give you $10 right now! Imagine how happy your wife would be that you doubled your money by purchasing fly fishing gear?!


She'd probably be quite angry actually, since she knows I'd like to build an assortment from 000wt up to 9wt - and this probably just saved us a hundred dollars or so. Never, *ever* make a wife angry.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not to get too far off topic but what will you catch on a 1wt? I saw a 2wt on Craigslist cheap but I wasnt sure what I could use it for.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Call me a minimalist, but I rarely fish with anything bigger than a three weight. Almost all of the trout fishing I do is done with my 2 or my three weight rods. Watch the Castalia rainbow video on my website. All of those were caught on a 3wt. I would trout fish with the 1wt. all day. I just don't own one.- yet!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Just think of a 0/1/2/3wt as compared to ultralight spin fishing. You can catch anything on a UL fly rod outfit that you would catch on comparable spinning gear. You'd be amazed how big of a fish you can catch on UL equipment - and really enjoy the fight, feel the fish, be one with nature - instead of just dragging the fish in. It puts you more on an even keel with the fish - more of a sporting chance. It makes small fish fun and big fish even more fun. 

Also, the presentation is soooo much more subtle using lighter equipment, which means there is less to spook the fish when they're easily spooked.
[/COLOR] 
Where I live, there are a few small creeks close to home that hold a lot of smaller and medium size fish, and it's no fun catching them on heavier equipment. Think of it as increasing the amount of fun you can have fishing, even where most wouldn't consider fishing.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe I'll shop smaller then. My stuff now is 8wt because I was going to target steelhead. This spring and summer though it will likely be bass and panfish.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ducman491 said:


> Maybe I'll shop smaller then. My stuff now is 8wt because I was going to target steelhead. This spring and summer though it will likely be bass and panfish.


I've always wanted to try for a steelhead. To be honest, I wouldn't even know where to start - so many rivers and streams, not knowing access points, etc etc etc... I do have an 8wt tucked away for when I ever get a chance - I'm just not in a position to pay a guide to show me the ropes. For me, it would be a once or twice in a lifetime thing.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow...what a find! I think my next rod will be a 2 wt. Took the 3 wt out today on the creek and although no bites, it was the perfect rod. My 4/5 would have been way too much.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

I, too, love my 2wt. Paired it up with an Orvis Battenkill I reel...perfect.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

you know, if you go too light, you end up having a large bykill of fish. fighting takes a lot out of them, they use up a mass amount of energy. many will not survive. and just because they swim away, doesnt mean theyre ok. they may die later in the day, or even several days later, all as a result of the energy they expelled during that fight. just putting that out there.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Patricio said:


> you know, if you go too light, you end up having a large bykill of fish. fighting takes a lot out of them, they use up a mass amount of energy. many will not survive. and just because they swim away, doesnt mean theyre ok. they may die later in the day, or even several days later, all as a result of the energy they expelled during that fight. just putting that out there.


Unless you don't know how to fight fish properly, then that's just rubbish.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

You, sir, are one lucky man! It would be great to just keep the rod, but it would also be a hard urge to fight to "flip" it on ebay and make some $$$ off the pickup. Naaa...keep it.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

jkurtz7 said:


> Unless you don't know how to fight fish properly, then that's just rubbish.


If I'm honest, I probably don't know how to do it properly. Im gonna start a new thread so I don't hijack this one.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCream said:


> You, sir, are one lucky man! It would be great to just keep the rod, but it would also be a hard urge to fight to "flip" it on ebay and make some $$$ off the pickup. Naaa...keep it.


I know what you mean. Trust me, I thought about it. A lot. But this rod feels right... and It's cheap...and I'm cheap...so we were destined. It's gonna see some creek and trout this spring.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

jkurtz7 said:


> Unless you don't know how to fight fish properly, then that's just rubbish.


nope. its 100% accurate.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Some fish die if you fight them too long. Simple concept.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

In my own experience, it actually takes me longer to bring fish in with my heavier weight rods.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Heavier rod = heavier line, and we usually cast a bit farther with them...at least I do.

I'm well aware of what stress can do to a fish, but I still fish. For the most part, I fish size-appropriate equipment for the pool I'm fishing, but there is always the chance to hook a monster on the UL just as there is a chance to catch dinks all day long on the 10wt. There's really nothing in this worth an argument based on personal preferences and styles.


----------

